
Show HN: Awesome CV – A LaTeX Template for Your Outstanding Job Application - posquit0
https://github.com/posquit0/Awesome-CV
======
IVDV
Great template! I used to use Awesome CV myself, and it inspired me to learn
the basics of LaTeX.

------
ranveeraggarwal
I've been using this template for quite a while now, and my cv stands out,
every time :)

------
ivan_burazin
Awesome stuff :)

